# מחפשת תופרת לתיקון שמלת כלה



## ferby (9/5/12)

מחפשת תופרת לתיקון שמלת כלה 
שלום,
זו פעם ראשונה שאני כותבת כאן הודעה...
אני מתחתנת בקיץ ויש לי שמלת כלה שהזמנתי מהאינטרנט. השמלה טובה, אבל צריכה לעבור תיקונים קלים כדי להתאים אותה בול.
אני מחפשת תופרת טובה (ולא יקרה מדי, אם אפשר) באזור המרכז, שתוכל לעשות זאת וגם לתפור לי הינומה תואמת.
אתן מכירות מישהי כזו?

תודה בכל מקרה ומזל טוב לכולנו,
ענת פרבר.


----------



## elin86 (9/5/12)

המלצה חמה על אלנה וולוב 
את יוכלה לעשות עליה חיפוש בגוגל. אני תפרתי אצלה את השמלה אבל אולי תסכים לעשות גם תיקונים..
היא נמצאת בפתח תקווה לא יקרה ומקססימה
מקצועית וקשובה..
מומלצת בחום..
בהצלחה


----------



## יאנהלה (9/5/12)

אני עשיתי 
אני עשיתי תיקונים לשמלה שאני הזמנתי מהאינטרנט אצל מלי אביב מתל אביב. יש לה חנות קטנטנה שבה היא עושה תיקונים ובבית היא גם תופרת שמלות. 
אני הייתי ממליצה לך לבקש לבא אליה הבייתה כי בחנות תמיד יוצאים ונכנסים אליה אנשים והיא גם מוסחת ואז צריך להזכיר לה פרטים קטנים..אבל בסה"כ היה מאד מרוצה ממנה, לא עושה עניין גדול משום תיקון ויודעת להגיד מה מתאים..


----------



## lentik (9/5/12)

ממליצה גם על התופרת שלי 
מבת ים, שמה אוקסנה. מאוד מאוד מקצועית.
אם תרצי פרטים, במסר!


----------

